# ORIGIN ---Kann nicht mehr online gehen



## springenderBusch (5. Januar 2013)

Tach Post !

Frage : Ist irgendwas mit Origin und Battlelog ?
Habe heute ein bisschen BF3 gespielt war dann ein paar Stunden raus und jetzt ist Origin im Offlinemodus und will auch nicht mehr in Onlinemodus gehen. Rechnerneustart hat auch nichts gebracht. Ist der Service komplett gerade herunter gefahren oder stimmt mit meinem Rechner/ Programm was nicht ?

Wäre nett wenn jemand Auskunft geben könnte !

Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Topbanana (5. Januar 2013)

Hi,

hab das gleiche problem


----------



## DentoNr (5. Januar 2013)

hab auch grad das gleiche problem, ea produkt halt, was will man erwarten..


----------



## springenderBusch (5. Januar 2013)

Na Gott sei Dank.
Dann liegt es zumindest nicht an meinem Rechner.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thats Life, lebt damit.


----------



## springenderBusch (5. Januar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Life, lebt damit.



In welcher Weise hat mir dein Kommentar jetzt geholfen.
Die Antworten der anderen Zwei geben zumindest die Sicherheit das es nicht an meinem Rechner oder einem defekten Programm auf Selbigen liegt sondern am Dienst selber.
Und ja .....damit habe ich dann weniger ein Problem und lebe damit ... . Mache ich halt was anderes.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Januar 2013)

Im offiziellen Forum liest man ja auch von dem Problem. Da kann man ja zuerst mal schauen. Sogar einer aus meiner Freundesliste aus BF3 hat dort gepostet. Hier nen Thread zu eröffnen wird die Sache nicht beschleunigen^^ das "_mache ich halt was anderes_" ist auch der Weg, wie ich dann mit sowas umgehe. Bei Diablo 3 z.b. hatte ich am Launch ne Menge Zeit, was anderes zu tun  Das ist halt der Ärger bei Spielen mit Onlinezwang allgemein.


----------



## springenderBusch (5. Januar 2013)

Die Sache beschleunigen tut es nicht, aber bisher wird mir hier eigentlich immer schnell mit einer Antwort geholfen. Reicht doch dem 
PC Games Forum zur Güte wenn ich bei kleinen Rechnerproblemchen zuerst an dieses denke.


----------



## chbdiablo (5. Januar 2013)

Hatte vorhin während Mass Effect 3 auch die Meldung, dass der Kontakt zu den EA Server abgebrochen sei. Hat mich zwar im Einzelspieler nicht beeinflusst, aber jetzt weiß ich, dass ME3 auch während der Kampagne immer mal nach Hause telefoniert.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Januar 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Hatte vorhin während Mass Effect 3 auch die Meldung, dass der Kontakt zu den EA Server abgebrochen sei. Hat mich zwar im Einzelspieler nicht beeinflusst, aber jetzt weiß ich, dass ME3 auch während der Kampagne immer mal nach Hause telefoniert.


 Das ist aber nichts neues und schon gar nicht auf EA beschränkt, wer das Netzwerksverbindungsicon in der Taskleiste hat, weiß das oft bereits schon im Startmenü auf dem Desktop eine Verbindung gesucht wird, um z. B. neue Werbung, welches in diesem Menü platziert wird, zu laden.

Manchmal kann man das wie Ich glaube bei Dragon Age: Origins aber in den speziellen Einstellungen über das Startmenü und somit außerhalb des Spieles deaktivieren.


----------



## Gast20180705 (6. Januar 2013)

auch wenn Origin offline ist, kann zumindest ich immernoch Spielen. Sieht das bei den anderen hier auch so aus? (bei Bf3)


----------



## springenderBusch (6. Januar 2013)

Bei mir funktioniert es wieder.
Konnte vorher zumindest manuell über die Battlelogseite bei BF3 irgendwie einsteigen, jetzt klappt wieder alles.


----------



## Psilania (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun das selbe Probleme. Seit Wochen mittlerweile -.-

Da ich ohne online zu gehen nicht Mass Effect 3 spielen kann, nervt mich das total...
Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Monaten einen neuen Router gekauft (das Standardding von meinem Anbieter hat mich auch nicht in Coop Modus spielen lassen). Jetzt hab ich ne Fritzbox und alles lief auch super, bis ich dann plötzlich - vor ein paar Wochen - auf einmal gar nicht mehr online gehen konnte. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke und LG Psi


----------



## BlackPanter85 (10. Juli 2013)

Da stehst du leider nicht allein da. Gestern konnte ich noch BF3 spielen. Heute ist Origin im Offline Modus. Kann mich nicht mal im Battlelog einloggen, kommt falsche email oder Passwort...
Dabei sind alle Server wohl online


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

Ich hab' gerade das Problem, mitten im DS3 spielen bekam ich die Fehlermeldung, das ich nicht mehr online bin, ob ich offlne weiterspielen will. Ich hab' versucht auf Origin online zu gehen, ich bekomm es aber nicht hin, immer wieder eine Fehlermeldung. Was soll ich jetzt bitte tun??

Die Internetverbindung kann's ja nicht sein, ich bin ja da.....
Zum Glück hab ich nur ein einziges Spiel bei Origin, ich meide das Tool wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, ich  grad voll ab (((((




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chbdiablo (20. August 2013)

Naja, der Fehler liegt eher bei Origin als bei dir. Warte einfach mal eine Weile - das behebt das Problem meistens.


----------



## rohan123 (16. September 2013)

Tschukdigung passt jetzt nicht ganz, aber...

Bei mir stürzt es jedesmal ab, wenn ich im Offlinemodus bin. Ist halt noch weit, weit, weit von Steam entfernt - und selbst weit vom Ubi Launcher.


----------

